# Replacement center caps for Altima SE/GLE rims....



## Mr Ryte (Oct 10, 2002)

Crazy idea: :banana: 
I have set of Altima rims and I would like to know if I can replace the center caps with one of the center caps from an Infiniti. Anybody know if this can be done?


----------

